# Cyanogen CRT Animation Mod!!



## Webst3r

I enabled the CRT animation for Cyanogen Mod. The framework also includes an eri.xml edit that changes the Carrier name to Cyanogen Mod in the notifications pull down, and lockscreen.

Download flashable .zip


----------



## Lurch81

Awesome! I see you figured out how to get more than 9 characters in there

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L

damn good work man


----------



## Droid-Xer

Sweetness. i was missing that CRT animation.


----------



## Webst3r

Lurch81 said:


> Awesome! I see you figured out how to get more than 9 characters in there
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yep











SyNiK4L said:


> damn good work man


Thanks man.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Very nice... especially like that it has the crt ON animation as well









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewguzzler

Dr. Carpenter said:


> Very nice... especially like that it has the crt ON animation as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


lol thats what i told him too lol


----------



## AndroidSims

Thanks for this man!

Sent from DroidX.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Dewguzzler said:


> lol thats what i told him too lol


Haha ya it always bugged me that it didn't do that normally, just seemed half-arsed lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ndwatkins

Thanks much for this!









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kurtislemaster

hi i just flashed this and i made sure to set cyansettings to have both animations on...but when i booted up from cwmr they didnt work







even after a reboot

















eri change worked tho


----------



## AndroidSims

Did you change animations to fast in spare parts? Needs to be on normal speed if you did.

Sent from DroidX.


----------



## kurtislemaster

that was it







think idve remember that, noooooooo...thx bud


----------



## eddiezane

thanks for this!


----------



## GreigKM

Damn nice work.
This community + CyanogenMod = fantastic.


----------



## SyNiK4L

hey btw do u think u could make this so it works on liberty?...cus liberty has it stock but they dont have the crt-on portion of it


----------



## BrutalSauce

Thanks so much for this. Also synik4l stop being lame and join in on the CM4DX fun


----------



## SyNiK4L

well i mean i have....been switching back and forth like crazy...but i cant run it as my daily driver until everything works. cus i use my camera alot and i deliver as my main job so i need my gps on a daily basis


----------



## BrutalSauce

SyNiK4L said:


> well i mean i have....been switching back and forth like crazy...but i cant run it as my daily driver until everything works. cus i use my camera alot and i deliver as my main job so i need my gps on a daily basis


excuses excuses ha jk.


----------



## prae.

W3b, where have you been?


----------



## SyNiK4L

BrutalSauce said:


> excuses excuses ha jk.


/me HIDES


----------



## BrutalSauce

Can I have Eri mod that says TehUberDuckUberDistro

Tappin' and Talkin'


----------



## Webst3r

prae. said:


> W3b, where have you been?


I'm here.



SyNiK4L said:


> hey btw do u think u could make this so it works on liberty?...cus liberty has it stock but they dont have the crt-on portion of it


I'll have to get the framework. What's the latest version?



BrutalSauce said:


> Can I have Eri mod that says TehUberDuckUberDistro
> 
> Tappin' and Talkin'


Needs to be 16 characters or under.


----------



## SyNiK4L

Webst3r said:


> I'm here.
> 
> I'll have to get the framework. What's the latest version?
> 
> Needs to be 16 characters or under.


.08 its here on rootzwiki


----------



## Jnehama

Unfortunately the zip no longer works on the updated CWM. I would love to enable CRT. Is a fix possible? Thanks and obviously no rush.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Webst3r

Jnehama said:


> Unfortunately the zip no longer works on the updated CWM. I would love to enable CRT. Is a fix possible? Thanks and obviously no rush.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


There's a updated CWM for the X???


----------



## parkjam

Jnehama said:


> Unfortunately the zip no longer works on the updated CWM. I would love to enable CRT. Is a fix possible? Thanks and obviously no rush.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 Use ROM Manager to go back to the old recovery (choose the Droid X without 2nd init in the menu), and then flash


----------



## SyNiK4L

w00t another new version though...means good things :-D

any ideas on the liberty version web?


----------



## Webst3r

parkjam said:


> Use ROM Manager to go back to the old recovery (choose the Droid X without 2nd init in the menu), and then flash


The one without 2-int?



SyNiK4L said:


> w00t another new version though...means good things :-D
> 
> any ideas on the liberty version web?


when I get this fixed, I'll work on it.


----------



## SyNiK4L

Webst3r said:


> The one without 2-int?
> 
> when I get this fixed, I'll work on it.


ighty thx man no rush....not a huge deal for me....also is it almost the same method u posted over in the general>>dev forum for all stock gb devices?


----------



## Jnehama

parkjam said:


> Use ROM Manager to go back to the old recovery (choose the Droid X without 2nd init in the menu), and then flash


Thanks, I'll give it a try.

Edit : worked perfectly  
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## parkjam

Jnehama said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a try.
> 
> Edit : worked perfectly
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


No prob, the real thanks goes to the OP for the mod, I was just brave enough to try and go back to the old recovery when it didn't work for me on the new one


----------



## Webst3r

parkjam said:


> Use ROM Manager to go back to the old recovery (choose the Droid X without 2nd init in the menu), and then flash





SyNiK4L said:


> w00t another new version though...means good things :-D
> 
> any ideas on the liberty version web?


.zip has been updated to work with the latest recovery.


----------



## just4747

I'm am confused and frustrated right now...why did flashing this on my CM74DX make me boot loop now? I just have whatever CWM came with the ROM...wtf??

And how can I fix this? All it does is bootloop, no CWM.

EDIT: Umm ok well it looked like I was bootlooping because the animation kept restarting (Droid jumping on skateboard or whatever), but I pulled battery twice and it booted up...?? Does seeing the animation restart mean bootloop? How did it stop doing it all of a sudden?

Also, should I be flashing the ROM Manager CWM? Or leave the one on that came on CM7?


----------



## SyNiK4L

yes bootlooping is getting stuck in the animation or at the "M" logo both are considered bootlooping. and the second question im not sure about.. I or someone else will get back to u


----------



## masterxchief

It changed my ERI banner but I didn't get the CRT animation. I tried flashing it a few times now, once with the old zip and old CWR and once again with the new zip and the new CWR. Am I doing something wrong? Do I need to mount the system or anything?


----------



## manigma77

You need to go to cyan settings/display/ turn on screen on/off animations


----------



## manigma77

Could you please make an update.zip with the new edify scripts. This is not working on the new recovery.


----------



## Jnehama

Webst3r said:


> .zip has been updated to work with the latest recovery.


Already done. OP posted it @ midnight.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ndwatkins

Awesome of you to update this so fast







Thanks again for it!!


----------



## kcdroid

Will this effect the framework in the nightly builds and revert them back to the beta like installing outdated themes do?


----------



## macpro88

Hey did you get this updated to work with the new nightlies?


----------



## Ryezen

Web,

Will these have to be reapplied after each nightly, or will they "stick"? Thanks for your work!!


----------



## Dewguzzler

Ryezen said:


> Web,
> 
> Will these have to be reapplied after each nightly, or will they "stick"? Thanks for your work!!


most likely will have to get updated, each nightly will have a slightly different framework which all this falls under unfortunately


----------



## Dewguzzler

i see you figured out the updater-script good one +1


----------



## kcdroid

Dewguzzler said:


> most likely will have to get updated, each nightly will have a slightly different framework which all this falls under unfortunately


I was afraid of that.....I wonder why they just don't enable the screen animations in the nightly builds.


----------



## Finkployd

Reapply works fine on nightly #4

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewguzzler

kcdroid said:


> I was afraid of that.....I wonder why they just don't enable the screen animations in the nightly builds.


it will eventually, however the nightlies are made by a computer so i believe itll have to get put in there by a person, i dont know much about nightlies for the fact when i last ran cm it was on my eris almost a year ago and wasnt this complicated


----------



## kcdroid

Dewguzzler said:


> it will eventually, however the nightlies are made by a computer so i believe itll have to get put in there by a person, i dont know much about nightlies for the fact when i last ran cm it was on my eris almost a year ago and wasnt this complicated


Yeah I am running cm7 right now on my OG droid also. Hopefully cvpcs will add it into the nightlies soon.


----------



## SyNiK4L

Ill ask PCS about it and get back to yall

Sent from mi dx


----------



## Webst3r

I won't have access to the files need to piece things together if there are any problems for the rest of the week. I'm sorry for the inconvenience. I will defiantly check things out when I get back.

ALSO: The zip in the Op is updated for the newest Recovery.

ALSO ALSO: I'm not one who flashes nightlies. I flash whenever I feel like I need to flash, or a major bug fix/release has been pushed out. So if the animation doesn't work your going to have to wait. Sorry if I sound rude, but that's just how it is. I have talked to CVPCS about the CRT animation, I have no idea why it's not on the most recent nightly. I'm sure sure he has his reasons.

Remember. Stay fresh, and never stop swaggin.


----------



## SoHaunted

Finkployd said:


> Reapply works fine on nightly #4
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I can vouch for this, also worked fine for me. Font Changer on the other hand has stopped working


----------



## SyNiK4L

works on nightly 6 and new recovery


----------

